
Show HN: Lifedigger – Learnable personal knowledge base - brunovegreville
https://www.lifedigger.io
======
elviz
I'm not sure I understand the USP from it. I'd love to have one place for my
personal knowledge base. But how does this one actually work? I don't get it
from the landing page

~~~
brunovegreville
IMO, a video would definitely explain our USP better than our current landing
page, we will put one in place in a few days.

Think of it as an Evernote, with cross references and a review system.

Basically you create logs, small pieces of knowledge, and you put tags on it.
The tagging system mimics a folder-based structure with less restriction.

LifeDigger was born out of a frustration of mine : All the note apps I have
used, or even some PKB, were desperately static. You end up with a lot of
notes/articles with no easy way to review them.

In LifeDigger, you can instantly search into them, by title, tags, priority
... But more than all, you can select some logs (a whole tag e.g.) and review
them in a kind of slideshow.

------
ghitakassara
Great app ! ;)

